# Wishful thinking 10 days out



## tomcat (Feb 9, 2012)

I look at accuweather forecasts because they give 15 days out.  Not that I take too that long range too serious but looking at this http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/dover-foxcroft-me/04426/month/333489?view=table 
It would be nice if it was even half accurate for the snowfall forecasts for Feb 17-18.  For what it's worth weather.com shows snow then too but I know it has no reliability that far out.


----------



## tomcat (Feb 9, 2012)

If the link changes a few days out currently it's predicting 22 inches over those two days as of 545pm 2-9-12


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2012)

Please please com's true.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh it will come true.

I'm blacked out that weekend/week.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 9, 2012)

I wish, but I've noticed that their forecasts change significantly over three day periods or so.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 10, 2012)

With (hopefully) doctor's clearance on the 15th for my son's injuries, a storm for that weekend would be sweet.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 10, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Oh it will come true.
> 
> I'm blacked out that weekend/week.



That's ok. You can take one for the team on this one. it will still pay dividends when you do get back up:razz:


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 10, 2012)

The models right now have it a tad south for north NE to get the goods but I know crap about models and its still a ways out so who knows. My sons and I will be doing the NEK tour prez wk again so we got our fingers crossed.


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 12, 2012)

We picked up vouchers for Stratton next weekend. Not my favorite place to ski by any stretch, but we figured it would be a good choice with their grooming/snow making capabilities. If this storm clips Southern VT, that would be peachy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 12, 2012)

tarponhead said:


> The models right now have it a tad south for north NE to get the goods but I know crap about models and its still a ways out so who knows.



As per usual this year I cant seem to find weather wonks in any agreement on this one.  It's an IF at this point whether or not this 2/17 to 2/18 thing comes together of course, but I've seen everything from 1" tops to 6" to 12" possible for n.VT.    All depends on what the individual is predicting.   Regardless of how much precip. there is, I hope temps do come in colder than they're expecting though, for the s.VT folk's sake.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> As per usual this year I cant seem to find weather wonks in any agreement on this one.  It's an IF at this point whether or not this 2/17 to 2/18 thing comes together of course, but I've seen everything from 1" tops to 6" to 12" possible for n.VT.    All depends on what the individual is predicting.   Regardless of how much precip. there is, I hope temps do come in colder than they're expecting though, for the s.VT folk's sake.



Cold is good! Machine made for them.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh but it gets better.  

There are now some runs that show what I believe would be 2 feet+ on this sucker.  Look at the Low.







I know, I know.   

1) It's a long way out
2) we need cold
3) it could change a ton in the next 5 days
4) We've been disappointed 1000 times before

But please let me dream a little.......


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 12, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> But please let me dream a little.......



I am right there dreaming with you...I'm actually planning my client schedule so as to leave that window open for a quick departure.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 12, 2012)

This is great. I need hope.


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm calling out sick now.


----------



## troy (Feb 13, 2012)

hope never dies


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2012)

am driving up to Canada on Friday.. will gladly trade a long drive in the snow for great conditions when we arrive.


----------

